# حد فيكم هرب من المدرسة أو الفصل أو الحصة ؟؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*

هل هربت يومًا ما من المدرسة أو الفصل أو الحصة ؟؟

أو على الأقل كنت تتمنى أن تفعلها ؟ :smile02

عن نفسى فعلتها :smile01

كنت فى رابعة إبتدائى

و كانت مدرسة المواد الاجتماعية عصبية جدا و ماسكة عصاية طولها ما يقلش عن متر

و كانت هارية العيال ضرب 

كنت بأكره حصتها جدا

بمجرد دخولها الفصل _ كان يصيبنى الرعب

فقررت الهروووووووووووووووب

و لكن الى إين ؟؟؟







ثم واتتنى الفكرة 

ذهبت الى المسجد الخاص بالمدرسة ناحية السيدات (هذا هو المكان الوحيد الذى لن يتخيل أحد أنى بداخله)





و كانوا عاملين مكان للأحذية 

إلا أنى خفت أن أضع حذائى فى هذا المكان ________ فيتم إكتشافى و بالتالى معاقبتى

فدخلت المسجد بالحذاء 

و فضلت قاعدة فى المسجد حتى نهاية الحصة 

ثم طلعت الى فصلى

فوجدت المعلمة تنتظرنى و الشرر يتطاير من عينيها فقد أرسلت زمايلى فى جميع أنحاء المدرسة بحثا عنى






هى : كنتى فين ؟

أنا : فى المسجد 

هى : ليه يا أختشى بقيتى مسلمة ؟


أنا : لأ ما بقيتش 

هى : كنت هناك بتعملى إيه ؟؟

أنا : بأهرب منك و من حصتك _ أنا مش بأحبك و لا بأحب حصتك

هى (فى حالة صدمة) : حسابك معايا بعدين 

و لم تفعل لى شيئا

_________________________________________

هل فكرت يوما بالهرووووووووووووووووووووووووب؟؟؟


*


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مكنتش بحب مدرستى فى الثانوى
فكنت بزوغ كل يوم
المدير جابنى مرة وقاللى عاوز منك طلب ينفع
قلت لية تؤمر يا فندم
قالى  نفسى اشوفك فى المدرسة بعد الفسخة واسمك مش هروب فى الغياب مرة هههههههه
قلت لية مش اقدر اوعدك بس احاول وطبعا منفعش هههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بقى فى حصة العربى كنت بهرب
كنت فى ثانوى ساعتها
 كان الميس بتقعد تشتمنا اول ماتتدخل وتقولنا انتوا معفنين اوى
معرفش لية ؟
هى كانت عندها عقدة من الاكل تقريبا ^_^
المهم كل ماكنت بتتدخل فى الاول خالص كنت انا بقعد ورا انا ونور وهايدى
اصحابى الانتيخ
المهم كانت كل مرة تيجى تمسكلى الكراسة وترميها من الشباك
وتقوالى اطلعى بره انتى والشلة بتاعتك دى
المهم كنت بعيط اعيط واعمل بولو واخلى مدرسة فى المدرسة انا بحبها تيجى تقوالها دى لارا طيبة وكويسة
براحة بس عليها يامرفت
كان اسمها مرفت الرخمة دى ^_^
المهم فى مرة وهى فى الحصة بصتلى عشان كنا بنتكلم وقالتلى اطلعى بره او اعملك استعداء ولى امر
قولتلها لا اعملى استعداء ولى امر
راحت بصتلى وقالتلى يعنى مش همك
قولتلها اصل ماما هتيجى المدرسة تقوالك معلش ومش معلش وبنتى ومش بنتى
وفى الاخر تخرج تشتم فى المدرسة مش فيا ^_^
راح الفصل كله ضحك
وانا كنت فى مدرسة خاصة يعنى صبيان وبنات مع بعض فى فصل واحد
المهم قالتلى طيب انزلى على مكتب المدير
فضل يرغى وبعدين قالى ممكن تبطلى طولة لسانك على المدرسين يابنتى
قولتله حاضر
المهم مرة فى مرة كانت هى عاوزة حاجة من تحت من اوضة المدرسين
وقالت عاوزة حد يجيبها
انا قولتلها قولى ياميس وانا هنزل
قالتلى هاتيلى شنطتى هتلاقيها البنى اللى محطوطة على الكرسى
قولتلها حاضر
المهم نزلت وفلسعت وماشفتش وشى طول الحصتين 
ولما جيت قالتلى كنتى فين
قولتلها كنت بدور على الشنطة
قالتلى الحصتين ؟
قولتها اعملك اية مش بشتغل بضمير
ومن ساعتها الولية دى نقلت من المدرسة خالص بسببى ^_^
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه-- كتييييييييييييييييييييييير
  كنت طفله شقيه--- بس ميبنش عليا ههههههههههههه
 هبقى احكلكم بعدين..


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصراحه المدرسه في مصر *
*كان كل المدرسين عارفيني وبيحبوني *
*ومكنتش بهرب *
*لكن بره مصر كنت بتمني اهرب بس درجه الحراره *
*بتعدي ال 40  والفصل كان فيه تكيف *
*لو كنت هربت كنت هتسلخ *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو أية الفرق بين الزوغان من الحصة والزوغان من الفصل ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أية الفرق بين الزوغان من الحصة والزوغان من الفصل ؟*



الزوغان من الفصل تعنى الزوغان كل الحصص

مش حصة واحدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> الزوغان من الفصل تعنى الزوغان كل الحصص
> 
> مش حصة واحدة



*لا بصى هو الصراحة انا كنت بقعد فى الحوش تحت 
لية؟
قوليلى لية ؟
اصل كان عندنا ال7 حصص العاب :smile01
*​


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا بصى هو الصراحة انا كنت بقعد فى الحوش تحت *
> 
> *لية؟*
> *قوليلى لية ؟*
> *اصل كان عندنا ال7 حصص العاب :smile01*​


 
*ليه !!!!*
*هي كانت مدرستك في النادي ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> الزوغان من الفصل تعنى الزوغان كل الحصص
> مش حصة واحدة


*كل الحصص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهيروح فى أنهى نصيبة ؟ - يبقى هيزوغ من المدرسة كلها 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ليه !!!!*
> *هي كانت مدرستك في النادي ؟*​



*لا كان فى مدرسين بيقرشونا
وفى مدرسين احنا بنقرشهم :smile01
زى ابلة ميرفت كدة :smile02
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل الحصص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهيروح فى أنهى نصيبة ؟ - يبقى هيزوغ من المدرسة كلها
> *



*بعدين بأة فى شغل المحامين دا ؟؟:smile02

ما تجاوب بأة

زوغت قبل كدة و لا لأ ؟

خد بالك الأسد الأبيض دا بيخضنى  __ كان صغير و فجأة كدة تضخم


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا بصى هو الصراحة انا كنت بقعد فى الحوش تحت
> لية؟
> قوليلى لية ؟
> اصل كان عندنا ال7 حصص العاب :smile01
> *​



*آدى التعليم اللى بالفلوس

فى الآخر العيال تقول للمدرسين : بفلوسى يا كلاب*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *آدى التعليم اللى بالفلوس
> 
> فى الآخر العيال تقول للمدرسين : بفلوسى يا كلاب*



*اة امال انا دخالة خاص لية
مش عشان اشهيص الامور
هو كان كام مدرس كدة كان جاى يشتغل بضمير
بس انا بيعتلهم ضميرهم فى السوق السودة :smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لأ الزوغان عندى أنى مرحش المدرسة من أساسه ...لكن نظام نط من ع السور دة معملتوش
وبعدين كان عندنا ناظر أسمه بس بيرعب ....مجرد أسمه 
هنروح فين فى الحوش ؟؟؟ .....أنسى ياماما 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لا على فكره يا ايرو مش كل المدارس الخاصه  كدا-- كانت مدرستى خاصه بس تحت اشراف الراهبات-- الراهبات الالماااان -- يعنى هتلر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كانوا ممشيننا على عجييين ميلغبطوووش هههه ده غير ان ماما كانت  مدرسه فى المدرسه -- كابسه على انفاسى  
 بس كنت مشاغبه بردوا هههههههه
 بس الكلام ده و انا فى مدرسه اسكندريه--

 جيت مدرسه القاهره   فى اوله ثانوى و ماما كانت لسا مش نقلت بئا-- 
 و  بدئت الشغب هههههههه حصص العربى طبعا طبعا لازم احضرها  فى المكتبه--  ظبت المسئوله عن المكتبه انى هروح اساعدها فى ترتيب الكتب و كدا و بقيت كل ما ازوغ اجيب ورقه منها انى برتب معاها بنائا على طلبها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اعتقد العربى بس هو الى كنت اقدر ازوغ منه-- غير كدا   مكنش ينفع علشان المواد كانت صعبه و كان لازم انجح فى مواد المدرسه-- ده غير مواد الثانويه بتاعت البلد--...

  بس فاكرا ختط التزويغ  يوم كامل من المدرسه-- 
 المشكله بئا كانت فى البيت و كيف  اتمم الخطه بسلام-- بمساعدت اخويا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى قصه اصلا هههههه بس يوم اتقفشت قفشه سوده مطينه بطين و كانت علقه فول الفل هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصى بقى يا ايرو انا بقى طول عمرى هادية وراسية كدا زى ما انتى شيفانى 
انا مهربتش ولا مرة ولا زوغت من الفصل 
ليه بقى 
افتكر اول يوم فى المدارس وانا فى اولى ابتدائى 
ماما كانت رايحة معايا وفضلت ماسكة فيها مش عاوزاها تمشى 
لحد ما وصلتنى للفصل وانا مصممة تقعد معايا 
وماما تسايس فيا وانا مفيش فايدة 
لحد ما الميس اتخنقت منى 
وقالت لماما سبيها واخرجى انتى وانا ماسكة فيها مش عاوزة اسبها 
قوم ايه بقى خير اللهم اجعله خير 
الاقيلك حتة قلم نازل على وشى معتبر 
متنتش الكلمة دخلت من سكات الفصل متحركتش تانى ههههههههه 
علشان كدا مهربتش ولا مرة بس بيبنى وبينك نص الحصص كنا بنقضيها فى الملعب 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ

مدرستي كانت خاصت لغات

يعني مستحيل مستحيل اهرب

ملهاش صور اساسًا

المباني محاوطة نفسها

يعني مكنش ينفع اهرب منها الا في حالتين

يأما اعمل نفس مُت و اهلي يجيو يخدوني

يأما ايق بعرف اطير و اطير من فوق مبني 6 ادوار

بس مرة واحد صاحبي ( انا بكرهه) اعد يعيط و يقول بطني وجعاني 

فطلعت الدكتورة و قالتله يشرب حاجة سوخنة

رحت انا ناطط زي الاهبل و قلت انا اسنده

و الميس وافقت و نزلت معاه

جاب نعنعاع و اعدت جانبه

مع أول بوق بطنه خفت

بس كان عليما حضت ماس و مدرسة اسمها فيفيان

دي كانت المدرسة المكروها في كل المدرسين

قولتله طب اشرب براحة علشان منطلع

الي طب و اشرب ليه من اساسه

و فضل ماسك الكوباية و انا جنبه عمالين نرغي لحد المرواح

و من هنا بدأت قصة صحوبيتنا ^___^


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى بقى يا ايرو انا بقى طول عمرى هادية وراسية كدا زى ما انتى شيفانى *​
> *انا مهربتش ولا مرة ولا زوغت من الفصل *
> *ليه بقى *
> *افتكر اول يوم فى المدارس وانا فى اولى ابتدائى *
> ...


 ايوا يا رورو القلم ده نزل عليكى من مين--
 من ماما و لا من الميس؟؟


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي جريئة جدا
1 عشان دخلتي بالجزمة ولو ان دا غلط طبعا
   انتي ترضي واحد يخش هيكل كنيسة اخوتنا الارذوكس والكاتوليك بها
2 لانك صارحتيها بعدم حبك ليها مش بس مدتها
    كويس ان ساعتها رجلك مش مدتها ههههه
صديقتي واختي الغالية ايريني
في النهاية اقولك اني هربت كتير جدا من الحصص
مرة في الحمام ومرة جوا في الكانتين عشان عارفيني
ومرة في المكتبة
واهديلك مقولتي مستمدة من مثل شعبي 
ومقولتي دي كنت ناسيها واشكرك انك فكرتيني بيها
فاكرة لما قلتيلي ليا فايدة اهو
فعلا فيكي مش شيئ لا شيئ كبير اوي لله
المثل بيقول من خرج من داره اتقل مقداره
وانا مينا بقول منخرج من فصله اتقل اصله
عشتي في كنف يسوع للابد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا- انا رايح اقول للاخوان انك دخلت المسجد بالحذاء
وشوفى الل رايح يجريللك
ثانيا كلنا هربنا من المدرسة وكان الهروب جماعى يعنى الفصل كله يتحد ويهرب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول لك يا ايرو ....

ماما كانت لسا فى الكس و انا كنت مع بابا و اخويا هنا--- و ماما كانت تيجى ويك اند بس--
"طبعا الحركات دى مكنتش تنفع مع ماما ههههههههه"
بابا بئا كان يصهر يشتغل فيفضل ناااايم الصبح شويه-- و لما المنبه يضرب كان يقوم يشوف السرير-- فاضى يبقى انا نزلت--
المهم كنا فى بيت صغير الاول-- انا و اخويا فى نفس الغرفه-- السرير دورين-- جت جدتى معانا بعد وفاه جدى فبابا عمل لنا دور تالت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انا كنت--كنت زمان رفيعه اوى و مش كنت بتدايق من وجود السقف فوق مناخيرى و عادتى مش بتشقلب و اتقلب و انا نايمه-- فكان مكانى الدور التالت ههه-
 بابا بئا كان يجى و يقوم واقف اخر الغرفه و يبص فوق -- السرير فاضى يبقى حبو نزلت--

اقوم انا ايه بئا-- منعكشه الغطاء مكان القدم و افضى الدنيا مكان دماغى و اتفعص فى الركن فى الاخر خااالص-- اسمع المنبه-- يقوم هو طافيه-- و يبداء اسمع خطواته اقوم كاتمه نفسى بئا لحد ما يروح اخر الغرفه يبص فوق و يقوم ايه ماشى غرفته تانى-- 
افضل محبوسه فوق ساعتين كدا او تلاته--( يوم بيبقى اسود لو قرر مينزلش ههههههههه ) لحد ما ينزل شغله--
المهم الحركه دى لازم لها ترتيبات-- 
يعنى لازم اخفى الشنطه بتاعت المدرسه و الجزمه بتاعت المدرسه -- و لازم اخفى هدوم المدرسه-- و لازم منساش افتح القفل بتاع الباب من جوه-- كان قفل كدا له لسان طويييل حديد كبير يغلق من الداخل--
حصل ايه بئا-- نسيت يوم افتحه--
و بابا اخد اللفه بتاعته و جه و بص على السرير فوق و كتمت انفاسى و مشى تانى و فات حبت وقت شويه مش عارفا مين خبت على باب الشقه--
 بابا راح يفتح الباب بيبص لقى القفل بتاع الباب لسا مقفول من جوه--
 ده معناه انه مفيش حد خرج من البيت--
لقيت بابا راجع و بصوت عالى --
يا حبوووووو اطلعيلى دلوقتى حالا من المكان الى انتى مستخبيه فيه--
طبعا حبو قلبها وقف اصلا و اتشليت و اتخرصت--
يا حبوا قدامك خمس دقايق لو ملقتكيش قدامى -- زنبك على جنبك -- طبعا هو بيقول الكلام ده من غرفته و صوته ماشى بيخبط فى كل حوائط و اركان الغرف و طرقات المنزل -
و روحت زى الشاطره كدا نازله بكل ادب و احترام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روحت اتعلمت الادب و الاحترام اكتر طبعا و رجعت على اوضى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا بئا محرمتش-- لان دى كانت طريقه اخويا -- بقينا نغير المكان لحد ما وصلنا اننا نطلع نستخبه فى سطوح البيت لحد ما بابا يخرج نقوم رجعين تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طبعا بئا محرمتش-- لان دى كانت طريقه اخويا -- بقينا نغير المكان لحد ما وصلنا اننا نطلع نستخبه فى سطوح البيت لحد ما بابا يخرج نقوم رجعين تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه














*دى خطة هروب متكاملة 
ترباس الباب وشنطة المدرسة والجزمة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا رورو القلم ده نزل عليكى من مين--
> من ماما و لا من الميس؟؟


*من الميس يا حبوا اهى اهى *
*ومن ساعتها خلاص حرمت يا بوجى ههههههههه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل القصص جميلة جدا و مواقف حلوة حلوة فعلا

الواحد بيفتكرها دلوقتى و يضحك على نفسه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و لكن 

القصص كلها لفتت نظرى 

إن فيه نوعين من الهروب

النوع الأول 

الهروب من المدرسة من أول اليوم الدراسى

و هو = عدم الذهاب الى المدرسة 

يستلزم هذا الموضوع خطط محكمة ضد الأهل (الأب و الأم)

أما النوع الثانى 

فهو الهروب من المدرسة أثناء اليوم الدراسى

و هو = الزوغان

____________________________

أيًا كان النوع فهو يثبت كرهنا للمدرسة

فلماذا نلوم أولادنا على كرههم للمدرسة؟؟؟؟

إبنى قالبها محزنة فى البيت عشان المدرسة قربت
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هروب لأ مفيش الكلام ده 
طبعا عندنا احنا صعايده يا بنتى 
يعنى البنت اللى تهرب تضرب بالنار على طول 
يعنى ولا حتى نقدر نفكر فى الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أيًا كان النوع فهو يثبت كرهنا للمدرسة
> فلماذا نلوم أولادنا على كرههم للمدرسة؟؟؟؟
> إبنى قالبها محزنة فى البيت عشان المدرسة قربت*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يعنى الموضوع عائلى ؟؟
طيب أحنا ذنبنا أية إن شاء الله ؟؟؟
:smile01
*​


----------



## چاكس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا خالص عمرى ما عملت كدا .. كتير كانوا بيحبونى المدرسات .. يااه فكرتينى بميس اسمها جميلة .. كانت عايزه تتبنانى بجد اصلها كانت جميلة فعلا و لا جوز ولا اولاد ليها .. كانت قمر و كتير كانت بتاخدنى البيت عندها و انا صغير من ورا اهلى .. لحد ما ماما اتصاحبت عليها .. فى يوم سمعت انها صابها مرض خطير و استقالت من المدرسة .. و سافرت برا .. فاكرها لحد دلوقتى .. بجد من الناس الجميلة اللى مرت عليا فى حياتى .. *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من اول سنة اولى ابتدائى لحد ثالثة اعدادى عمرى ما فكرت اهرب من المدرسة كنت يوميا اذهب الى المدرسة فى ميعادى ما اروحش البيت الا لما الجرس يضرب عمرى مامشيت بدرى حتى خمس دقائق .
دا انا حتى  فى سنة اولى اعدادى اخذت جائزة التلميذ المثالى .
كل ده  لحد سنة ثالثة اعدادى بس .
--------------
انما من اول سنة اولى ثانوى  واتعلمت الهروب 
كنت يدوب احضر كام حصة كدة وكفاية عليهم بقى هو انا فاضلهم  وبعد الفسحة اتسلق سور المدرسة وزغان على فين بقى ؟؟

على السوق .

سوق ايه ؟؟؟ 

سوق يباع فيه الخردة يعنى كل ماهو قديم من الابرة للصاروخ
كنت اشترى راديو  او كاسيت صغير ووكمان خربان ( تالف ) من السوق واحاول ان اصلحه ( ما انا اصلى كنت غاوى الكترونيات ) ثم ابيعه بضعف او اضعاف  ثمنه اللى اشتريته بيه 
فكنت  منها ارتاح من باقى اليوم الدراسى ومنها تجارة ومنها كنت بتعلم فى الراديو والكاسيت اللى كنت  بشتريهم من السوق
ما الواحد لازم يطلع اى (سبوبة ) برضه


----------



## Sango (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هربت من الحضانة وعمرى ما كررتها تانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اهرب من المدرسه !!!*
*علي الطلاج عمري ما عملتها *
*طول فتره الدراسه بتاعه ابتدائي واعدادي *
*غبت 3 تيام في تانيه ابتدائي لما ايدي اتكسرت *
*وغبت يومين في رابعه ابتدائي لما عمتي اتوفت *
*وغير كده معملتش غياب مش بس هروب*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لييييييييييييييه الفريد نوبل


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أحلى الأيام
أنا أستاذ هروب
كنت بروح السينما
وأتفرج على أفلام دراكولا
وفى الليل بخاف جدا
لأنى كنت بشعر أن دراكولا هيحضر عندى
​


----------



## *koki* (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احم احم
مش كتير 30 دقيقه كان اخرى
دا فى مدرسه (فصل الاسبانى)
 اتاخرت 3 دقايق على فصلها طلبت رجل الشرطه اللى فى المدرسه يدور عليا
و بعدين طلبت من منظم المدرسه يدور عليا
(بس انا كنت بهزر معاه كتير فمعمليش حاجه)
و لما جتلها كانت اتصلت بالمكتب تقولهم انى مفقوده
(كنت بتحبنى اووووى ههههههه) بس بردوا كنت طلبتها المفضله عشان كده مصتقصدانى
لكن فى مصر كنت بستخبى تحت الديسك هههههههه 
عشان المدرسيين مش يلاقونى 
و قولت اقولوكم على الحاجه البسيطه دى عشان متفكروش فيا وحش هههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> أحلى الأيام
> أنا أستاذ هروب
> كنت بروح السينما
> وأتفرج على أفلام دراكولا
> ...


ههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابتدائي & اعدادي
كنت مؤدب فيهم وعمري ما هربت

ثانوي

خلينا ساكتين XD​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصدقي ياايرو انا عمري ماعملت كدا
مع اني كان نفسي اووي اعمل كدا
لاني كنت بكره المدرسة والمدرسين
والناظره وكمان التلاميذ 
وعم جاد بتاع الكانتين
وكمان الست بتاعة الحرنكش والدووم اللي كانت بتقف قدام المدرسة
وبكرهني انا شخصياا
*
بس مكنتش اقدر اعمل كدا
ماما وبابا كانوا ممكن يكسروا رقبتي نصين : (​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مااالها بتاعت الحرنننكش يا واثقه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتكرهيها ليه بئا ها!!.؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مااالها بتاعت الحرنننكش يا واثقه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتكرهيها ليه بئا ها!!.؟؟


اصلي كان مصروفي مش بيقضي ياحبو
وكنت بتحايل عليها تديني حرنكشاية شوُكك بس مكانتش بترضي:new6:

شوفتي بقا حقي اكرهها ولا لاء:shutup22:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اصلي كان مصروفي مش بيقضي ياحبو
> وكنت بتحايل عليها تديني حرنكشاية شوُكك بس مكانتش بترضي:new6:
> 
> شوفتي بقا حقي اكرهها ولا لاء:shutup22:


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 إزا كان كدا يبقى حقق طبعااااااا هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> إزا كان كدا يبقى حقق طبعااااااا هههههههههههههه


ظهر الحق ظهر الحق:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا هربت كذا مرة من الحصص 
اناوبقت الشلة اللى معايا
بس كان هروب لة نوعين
النوع الاول اخر حصتين 
او اخر حصة فىاليوم ملهاش لازمة
نهرب من المدرسة
ونقعد بعيد شوية عن المدرسة 
لحد ما تخلص المدرسة
ونروح عادى ساعات كنا بنتعاقب على الحركة 
لانهم كانو بياخدونا غياب اخر حصة للعيال الهاربين
ها مين هرب اخر حصة ويتكتب اسمينا وتانى يوم
عينيكى متشفشى النووووووور هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والهروب من النوع التانى وهو
نهرب وسط الحصص 
عشان نجيب اكل انا والشلة بتاعتى ونرجع تانى المدرسة
من غير ما حدش يشوفنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه كان احلى هروب بجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## androw rady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا مش بتوع الكلام ده


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ، لا من المدرسة ولا من الفصل ولا من الحصة ولا من الدرس
بسم الصليب عليا :smile01
​


----------

